# au soir / le soir / ∅ soir / à soir



## lautr

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir quand doit-on employer _au_ ou _le_ avant _soir_, _matin_... Par exemple:

_Le 19 août au/le soir, Paris Plages quitte ses quartiers d'été._
ou
_Au/Le matin je me lève en chantant._

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bléros

Salut lautr.

On emploierait « le » si l'action est quotidienne. Par exemple, si je dit « L'enfant pansait qu'un monstre se cachait sous son lit le soir. » Ça veut dire que le monste cachait tous les soirs, selon l'enfant.

On emploiera « au » si l'action ne se passe pas toujours. Par exemple, « Au soir, on fera la fête ». Tu verras et entendras sûrement l'adjectif démonstratif plutôt comme « ce soir » sauf si l'on parle d'un temps futur ou passé.


----------



## Benoît abroad

On dit aussi "au petit matin".


----------



## cropje_jnr

_Le 19 août au/le soir, Paris Plages quitte ses quartiers d'été._
Paris Plages quitte(ra?) ses quartiers le soir/dans la soirée du 19 août.

_Au/Le matin je me lève en chantant._
Je me lève le matin en chantant.
Le matin, je me lève en chantant.

Comme Bléros l'a déjà souligné, on dit "le matin" s'il s'agit d'un évènement qui se reproduit régulièrement. Il me semble qu'on peut dire "ce soir, demain soir", etc. dans bien de situations pour remplacer "au soir" (il vaut parfois mieux éviter les points grammaticaux qui posent problème!)


----------



## Maître Capello

Bléros said:


> On emploierait « le » si l'action est quotidienne. Par exemple, si je dit « L'enfant pansait qu'un monstre se cachait sous son lit le soir. » Ça veut dire que le monste cachait tous les soirs, selon l'enfant.
> 
> On emploiera « au » si l'action ne se passe pas toujours. Par exemple, « Au soir, on fera la fête ». Tu verras et entendras sûrement l'adjectif démonstratif plutôt comme « ce soir » sauf si l'on parle d'un temps futur ou passé.


C'est juste : « au » s'utilise en effet uniquement quand l'action n'est pas répétitive ou habituelle. Mais il me semble que dans ce cas on peut aussi utiliser « le ». Exemple : « On fera la fête le soir » (même si ce n'est qu'une seule fois). D'ailleurs il me semble qu'« au soir » est un peu plus recherché que « le soir » et donc moins usité dans la langue parlée…



cropje_jnr said:


> _Le 19 août au/le soir, Paris Plages quitte ses quartiers d'été._
> Paris Plages quitte(ra?) ses quartiers le soir/dans la soirée du 19 août.


Le 19 août au soir, Paris Plages quitte ses quartiers d'été.  (Au présent cela peut vouloir dire que c'est chaque année que ça se produit le 19 août…)
Le 19 août au soir, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été. 
Le soir du 19 août, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été. 
Au soir du 19 août, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été. 
Le 19 août, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été le soir.


----------



## lautr

Merci à tous, je suis en train de comprendre... mais il y a quelque chose qui n'est pas encore très claire pour moi. […] Compte tenu de:


Maître Capello said:


> « au » s'utilise en effet uniquement quand l'action n'est pas répétitive ou habituelle. Mais il me semble que dans ce cas on peut aussi utiliser « le ».


 
_Le 19 août le soir, Paris Plages quitte ses quartiers d'été._

Ça, c'est correct?


----------



## Maître Capello

Eh bien, je dirais que ce n'est pas vraiment faux, mais je ne l'utiliserais pas parce que ça ne me paraît pas très élégant… encore que j'aurais de la peine à expliquer pourquoi…

P.S.:

Je crois que j'ai trouvé ce qui me dérangeait… Il faudrait rajouter une virgule :

Le 19 août*,* le soir, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été. ​Cela dit, ça reste la version que j'aime le moins avec la toute dernière. Celle que je préfère (mais c'est une question de goût personnel) est :

Le 19 août au soir, Paris Plages quittera ses quartiers d'été. ​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ou encore : Le soir du 19 août...


----------



## geostan

En effet, cela améliore la phrase. Ce sont les deux "le" qui blessent l'oreille, d'où sans doute la préférence pour "au."


----------



## Anna-chonger

Je ne sais pas si je pourrais placer ma question sous ce fil, mais vu le titre, je crois que c'est de la même nature...

Est-ce qu'on dit_ avant-hier au soir_, ou bien _le soir de l'avant-hier_ ? (ou autre chose ? )

Merci de votre attention !


----------



## Bezoard

_Avant-hier au soir_ peut se dire mais _avant-hier soir_ est plus courant.
On ne peut pas dire _le soir de l'avant-hier_ (l'article "le" devant "avant-hier" n'est pas grammatical) ni même _le soir d'avant-hier_. On pourrait dire _le soir de la journée d'avant d'hier _mais c'est inutilement long.


----------



## olivier68

Comme dit Bezoard, le plus usité est "avant-hier soir".

"Avant-hier au soir" est certainement moins fréquent.  C'est une formulation qui insiste sur "le soir".


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> On pourrait dire _le soir de la journée d'avant d'hier _mais c'est inutilement long.


 En effet.
Il est nettement plus simple de dire « _samedi soir_ » si on est lundi, par exemple. 

Cela dit,_ le soir d'avant-hier _ne me choque pas, même si la tournure peut sembler vieillie.

Pas plus que _le matin d'avant-hier_ dans cet exemple extrait de Madame Bovary : 





> Qui donc écartait, à tant de distance, le matin d'avant-hier et le soir d'aujourd'hui ?



Sinon je trouve qu'il est plus clair de dire _avant-hier au soi_r.  Ne serait que pour ne pas le confondre avec _avant hier soir,_ sans trait d'union.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> _Avant-hier au soir_ peut se dire mais _avant-hier soir_ est plus courant.



Dire "_avant-hier au soir" _me paraît un peu vieillot, je n'ai jamais entendu un jeune (de moins de 30 ans, voire plus ) dire ça.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est assez vieillot et d'un registre soutenu. Ça fleure bon sa marquise de Sévigné : « Vous saurez, ma petite, qu’avant-hier au soir, mercredi, après être revenue de chez M. de Coulanges, où nous faisons nos paquets les jours d’ordinaire, je songeai à me coucher. »
Mais c'est encore utilisé, assez rarement il est vrai, dans la langue écrite.
Cette grammaire moderne parle de _langue soignée_ :
N'écris pas comme tu chattes-- Tome 2


----------



## Reynald

D'accord avec tout ce qui précède. _Avant-hier soir _est la forme la plus courante.


Nicomon said:


> Sinon je trouve qu'il est plus clair de dire _avant-hier au soi_r.  Ne serait que pour ne pas le confondre avec _avant hier soir,_ sans trait d'union.


En France on ne peut pas confondre parce qu'on fait la liaison dans _avant-hier soir.
_
Une de ces expressions devenues vieillottes en Europe (du moins en France), mais restées vivantes en Amérique du Nord.
​


> *Hier à soir, hier au soir *Hier soir
> *Avant-hier *Même sens qu'en France sauf qu'au Québec on ne fait pas la liaison, le t ne se prononce pas : avan' hier.
> *À matin, à soir* Ce matin, ce soir


fredak.com : le dico A-C


----------



## nicduf

Dans la campagne poitevine ,  près de la ligne acadienne, on peut encore entendre :"Y fait point chaud *à matin*"


----------



## Nicomon

Reynald said:


> En France on ne peut pas confondre parce qu'on fait la liaison dans _avant-hier soir._


 Merci de le confirmer, et merci pour le lien.   

J'ai pensé à cette différence de prononciation après avoir déconnecté _hier soir _(là, je n'ajoute pas « _à/au_ »). 
Et je dis _ce matin/ce soir.  À matin, à soir, hier à soir _sont de plus en plus rares, bien que je les entende encore. 

Par contre, je fais le parallèle suivant :  _9 décembre au soir = avant-hier au soir.  _J'aurais pu dire _avant-hier, en soirée_.  
Mais ce que je dirais réellement, puisqu'on est lundi, c'est comme j'ai écrit plus haut : _samedi soir..._


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Et je dis _ce matin/ce soir.  À matin, à soir, hier à soir _sont de plus en plus rares, bien que je les entende encore.



Je dis les deux. _À  matin, à soir_ sont familiers, certainement, mais plus rares? Je ne suis pas d'accord.

 Une prononciation populaire canadienne de _soir _s'entend avec cette locution.


----------



## Nicomon

Disons que je suis convaincue que c'est plus rare dans mon entourage immédiat.
J'entends très rarement et je ne dis pas « _à swère_ » à moins de faire exprès, pour rire.

Cela dit, je n'ai pas ratissé tous les coins et recoins du Québec ou de la région de l'Outaouais.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes :
le/au matin / le/à midi / (dans) l'après-midi / le/au soir - préposition
hier + parties du jour (matin, après-midi, soir, nuit)


----------

